# Hidden treasure inside my "empty" lipstick tube



## TDoll (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok, so I've always known that when you hit the plastic base of the lipstick, there is always some product left over in there.  Sometimes, if it was a color I loved, I would take a lip brush and use a little bit more.  I was thinking it was just a wee bit that was left in there.  UM, NO.  The other day I was getting some stuff together to B2M and I had 2 empty lipsticks, down to the plastic.  So I was curious.  I took my Tweezerman tweezers and used the opposite rounded end (fits perfectly into the lipstick's plastic base) and I pressed it in there a little...it didn't stop.  So I took a little empty sample jar and started scooping the lipstick out.  There was SOOOO MUCH lipstick under there.  I measured it and it was *almost half the size of the lipstick when it's full sized!* I'd say probably like 1/3. Enough came out to almost fill my little jar!  I had never realized how much of my MAC lipstick I was wasting!!  

Try it out next time you "run out"!


----------



## hollyca (Sep 2, 2008)

ooh, thanks!!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 2, 2008)

I've heard about this, but it's not something I've ever experienced for myself.
I never use up anything!
Although if I actually used a lipstick down to the base, I don't know if I'd bother scooping out what's left because I'd probably be sick of it, plus I'm not a big fan of using lip brushes.
Still though, it doesn't seem fair that there's so much left in the base. I imagine most people don't take the time to dig it out.


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 2, 2008)

This is awesome! I have a lipstick that's nearing it's end so yaaay for the surprise inside! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Divinity (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!  I'm starting to wonder if I'll ever near the end of a lippie.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 2, 2008)

My Gel lipstick is almost gone.  Good to know there is more in the tube!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Sep 2, 2008)

I did this for my mom with her Entwined l/s and I couldn't believe there was *that much* in there...she was so happy it's her fav l/s ever!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Sep 2, 2008)

I did this the other day when my plink! broke and I was shocked!


----------



## HeatherAnn (Sep 2, 2008)

Usually I'd be way too lazy for this, but if my pleasure seeker ever runs out, I'll do anything to keep some of that around!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 3, 2008)

thats awesome, who would have thought that theres so much lipstick in there. Kind of like....worth the money, you know? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Except for the fact that Ill NEVER in my lifetime finish a tube of lipstick. Sigh...so many colors, so little time. And not enough lips lolol


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep... I always tells customers abt it when they come into buy a replacement.  I have even scooped out the extra and put it in a sample pot.  I love MAC!


----------



## jenavii (Sep 3, 2008)

I buy those small plastic bead cases from michaels and empty my lipsticks in to there. Its like my own costom lipstick pallete! And I jsut use a brush to apply the lipstick.


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 3, 2008)

I dont like lip brushes, BUT I have scooped out lippies as well on my fav colours. I have been contemplating getting some empty e/s pans and melting the scooped bits into it and putting them into a 15 palette, I hate wasting stuff and there is quite a bit left in the base of the tube!!


----------



## Sario (Sep 3, 2008)

I did this last week when I broke my 3N lippie, I just scooped it all out and put it in a little sample sized pot. I was kind of amazed too, I just kept scooping.... and scooping... and more was still there.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I get a pot full of 3N goodness *and* a b2m empty out of the deal, it's the sweetness!


----------



## *KT* (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenavii* 

 
_I buy those small plastic bead cases from michaels and empty my lipsticks in to there. Its like my own costom lipstick pallete! And I jsut use a brush to apply the lipstick._

 
I go into the art supply section of Michael's and buy a package of those little paint storage cups with fliptop lids that come in a strip... like what you'd get in an oil paint-by-number kit.  I cut the strips in half, so I have 4 strips with 4 pots each and I can get a whole tube of lipstick inside one of those little cups.  I usually cut the lipstick into 4 pieces on a piece of wax paper and then use the knife to push the pieces into the cup.  Then I peel the label off the bottom of the lipstick and put it on the lid.  

I do this with almost all my GWP free lipsticks.  Mainly because I never think to use them otherwise since I never remember what is actually in those tubes.  I haven't hit the bottom of any MAC lipsticks to see the excess in the bottom, but all the GWP had a lot too.


----------



## TDoll (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I dont like lip brushes, BUT I have scooped out lippies as well on my fav colours. I have been contemplating getting some empty e/s pans and melting the scooped bits into it and putting them into a 15 palette, I hate wasting stuff and there is quite a bit left in the base of the tube!!_

 
Yeah you could definitely do that! Or even better, MAC makes a Lipmix Compact and refill trays that go inside with slots for lip colors.  It even comes with a little spatula.  So you could definitely put the leftover lipstick in there!


----------



## Distinque (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the hint Tiffany! I've never hit the bottom of one yet...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 4, 2008)

I would like to find a diamond in my empty lipstick tube.  Is that too much to ask and hope for?


----------



## *KT* (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I would like to find a diamond in my empty lipstick tube. Is that too much to ask and hope for?_


----------



## fidelistoh (Sep 5, 2008)

wow! that's great! But again.. i've never finish using any of mac's producst except my blacktrack fluidline :x


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 5, 2008)

thanks for telling us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i've always been afraid to use up my LE lipsticks, glad to know theres tonnes more in there!


----------



## SpringDancer (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks! Never even thought to try to see if there was anything left...


----------



## Kai322 (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't remember u posting this......that happaned to me too...but i put the lippie back in the case


Sario said:


> So I get a pot full of 3N goodness *and* a b2m empty out of the deal, it's the sweetness!


----------



## dahlingdiva (Nov 15, 2010)

Haha...I thought I was the only one who did that. Yep, I scoop it out into a sample cup and use a lip brush. Just one of my frugal attempts at making a lipstick last forever.


----------



## geeko (Nov 17, 2010)

My mum always use up her MAC lipsticks to the very last bit. She would use up EVERY bit ...str8 down into the plastic base until u can see the base. I didn't noe that there was more lipcolor in there till my mum gave me her empy for b2m. and i was like WOAH ...she really use up everything to the max.


----------



## naturallyfab (Nov 27, 2010)

thanks for posting this!  I will be sure to do this with all of my lipsticks now!


----------



## rockingmom (Dec 3, 2010)

Ya learn something new everyday!!  How awesome!!!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 4, 2010)

I've done that with my Patisserie l/s. It was so fun scooping it all out and putting it in a jar to use later.


----------



## katiekatxoxo (Feb 22, 2011)

Just hit the platic with my too faced totally nude lipstick.. love the colour so I was so excited to see how much there was left in there!


----------



## Sequinzombie (Feb 23, 2011)

Ahh that is so cool! I'm almost done with a lipstick so im going to be excited


----------



## adruci (Apr 4, 2011)

Great Tip!
  	I load up my 316 brush, cap it, throw it into my purse and its the next best thing to carrying a tube of lipstick!



TDoll said:


> Try it out next time you "run out"!


----------



## CheshireSmile (Apr 6, 2011)

ooh! That's amazing to know, now I don't have to fear the end of my limited editions quite so much


----------



## divaster (May 8, 2011)

Yeah, it is amazing how much more is in there. When I got to the "end" of my 2nd to last X-Pose I got a lip brush and used that and it's true, there is so much more left in that tube once you think it's used up!


----------



## melba may (Jun 23, 2011)

I always dig out the remaining lipstick. there is so much left it is a shame to waist it. This what i do if i do not want to waist it but still dont want to use a lip brush. Take all the leftover lipstick out of your empty lipsticks. You can either add many lipsticks or if you only have one mix it with your own ingredients or a cheap lip balm. melt it for sever second and poor the mixture into your favorite empty lipstick tube. This will give you a lot more usage and you get to reuse your lovely lipstick containers.  I love the urban decay, and Guerlain lipstick tubes among others and  when i am done i make my own mixture and add it to the empty tube so i can still enjoy that expensive lippie container. The good thing is it only takes about 2 minutes to do this. Let it cool for around 10 minutes and there you go, new lip product to enjoy.


----------



## KaytieBaybie (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow! This is good to know..though I've never reached the bottom of anything!


----------

